
If you drive “crazy,” Elon Musk said, “your insurance rate will be higher.” - gravy
https://www.thedrive.com/news/27648/teslas-new-car-insurance-service-will-actively-spy-on-you-adjust-rates-accordingly
======
anfilt
I don't like the idea of Telsa building a profile like that. It's violates of
a lot privacy concerns to me.

